# Keep getting a V message that says search is disabled



## sonnymobleytrane (Jun 4, 2005)

Also the new posts message isn't always there.


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

Me too! Has your new posts link been replaced with 'Private Messages'?


----------



## Jonathan C. (Feb 26, 2007)

Mine was bandmommy. I kinda like the new set up but idk bout their not being new post, other then that it is kind of cool


----------



## Nefertiti (Feb 2, 2003)

When I click on new posts I get "search has been disabled". I can't get to any new posts............


----------



## rleitch (Mar 13, 2006)

Me too!


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

Jonathan C. said:


> Mine was bandmommy. I kinda like the new set up but idk bout their not being new posts, other then that it is kind of cool


What's "idk" mean?


----------



## eddierich (Jul 5, 2006)

jazzbluescat said:


> What's "idk" mean?


I Don't Know


----------



## MrRatty (Nov 8, 2009)

Me too. The search and new threads features were there earlier today but search was not working (see "problems" thread http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?105053-Problems-with-the-new-vBulletin-(3-8-1) and "search not working" thread http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?129594-search-not-working ). Maybe it's been disabled so it can be fixed but there's no mention on the "problems" thread. Does anybody know if this is the case?


----------

